# 5d Mark lll does not power on



## dsheerr (Nov 15, 2014)

My 5D Mark lll has stopped powering on…
When I turn the power switch to "ON"… nothing happens, black LCD.. nada, nothing….

I photograph birds, and use two 5D Mark lll, one with a long prime telephoto, and the other with a shorter zoom. 

I had been using one camera exclusively for most of the morning. I then went to the other camera, switched it on and nothing happened. I tried the "info" button, switching the batteries between cameras, then a fully charged battery, even new CF cards, but nothing happened.

It's a relatively new camera, and only has, maybe, 15,000+/- shutter counts.

Before I send it to Canon, I was wondering does anyone have any idea about what might be going on?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 15, 2014)

dsheerr said:


> Before I send it to Canon, I was wondering does anyone have any idea about what might be going on?



Things break, even new gear, that's why a backup camera is so important at least for pro work. It doesn't sound like anything you can do about this one - unless it came into contact with moisture (rain, dew). 

Btw if you're using Magic Lantern, you can download a special diagnostic firmware that outputs a debug log and some beeps in the very early boot process. This way, you could determine if the camera is 100% dead (like in no power) or it's some other hardware defect that stops the camera from reacting. But in any case, probably nothing you could fix yourself.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 15, 2014)

Check the battery charger. It may have failed and you are just putting dead batteries in the camera.
Had this happen to my cordless drill and thought my batteries had reached there life span.


----------

